# childsupermodels.com



## User101

Disgusted by the childsupermodels.com site shown on page 66 in the latesy issue of Mothering? You can do something about it!

You can read more about it here
http://www.msnbc.com/news/730491.asp?cp1=1
and here
http://www.wired.com/news/ebiz/0,1272,45346,00.html

And Dads and Daughters had an action campaign which you can see here
http://dads.e-actionmax.com/showalert.asp?aaid=695

You can see introduced legislation here
http://thomas.loc.gov/cgi-bin/query/z?c108:H.R.756:
and here
http://thomas.loc.gov/cgi-bin/query/z?c108:S.404:

This is the Pedowatch site, a watchdog group for kids and the internet
http://www.julieposey.com/

You could also work with cyberangels
http://www.cyberangels.org/

Don't just be mad- do something!








Annette


----------



## nova22

Thank you, thank you, thank you for the links! I HATE those sites.


----------



## hcsl

That is absolutely disgusting. Those poor girls look like whores. I will never understand how a PARENT could do that to their child whom they are supposed to love and protect. Really great values being taught there.

uke uke uke and


----------



## Pam_and_Abigail

How do they get away with this? It's not nudity, but it's so close (and suggestive) it might as well be!


----------



## AahRee

OMG, that makes me want to vomit. Was Mothering actually advertising that garbage? Or speaking out against it? I haven't read my issue yet. Please tell me Mothering wasn't advertising that carp!


----------



## User101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AahRee*
OMG, that makes me want to vomit. Was Mothering actually advertising that garbage? Or speaking out against it? I haven't read my issue yet. Please tell me Mothering wasn't advertising that carp!

Mothering was NOT advertising it. It is on page 66 of the latest issue, as part of a story on kids and the media.
Annette


----------



## AahRee

Thanks Annette. I'm going to read my magazine tonight, but that kind of stuff makes me seriously want to torch my computer.







I'm so sad that that's considered okay.


----------



## philomom

Nasty. I'm no prude, but let's wait till we are in high school at least to look so sexy. Some of these kids are ten, not even near sixteen.


----------



## TiredX2




----------



## littleteapot

When I saw that in this latest issue I didn't believe it was real. My husband was on the computer and I got him to type in the address. We were both horrified. It's child porn!! He was so freaked out by it that he couldn't keep the browser open for more than a glance.


----------



## be11ydancer

I understand the controversy behind the web site but I hated that the picture was in Mothering. My 3 year old loves to look through there and find pictures of babies. But what would go through her head when she sees this picture? And she probably already saw it. She doesn't know it's meant to raise awareness of the problem. She just sees girls in suggestive clothing. Ugh. I'm going to paste something over the picture. I really didn't like seeing it in there.


----------



## Justice2

Oh dear God. Aren't there laws against that? I think I am going to be sick. Those poor girls. It just brings tears to my eyes. I have a 9 year old dd. It's sick.


----------



## indie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *be11ydancer*
I understand the controversy behind the web site but I hated that the picture was in Mothering. My 3 year old loves to look through there and find pictures of babies. But what would go through her head when she sees this picture? And she probably already saw it. She doesn't know it's meant to raise awareness of the problem. She just sees girls in suggestive clothing. Ugh. I'm going to paste something over the picture. I really didn't like seeing it in there.

I feel the same. I was looking though it with my 19 mo. old dd and when we got to that page I flipped it really fast. I wasn't expecting that sort of thing to be in Mothering. I've always liked that I can let her look through it and see images of bfing, etc. that she doesn't see too often in public.


----------



## ledzepplon

Thank you so much for posting these links. Those images are still haunting me . . .


----------



## Mariposa

That is disgusting. I almost want to wake up DD to hold her as tight as I can. How can a parent let their child do that/ do that to their children? Sickening, absolutely sickening.


----------



## BelovedBird

Quote:

How can a parent let their child do that/ do that to their children?
I guess the same kind of people who would let their child watch porn, or believe there is no "let" and "not let" in parenting would have their kids have that kind of website. I could here some MDC members saying "Well, my 13 year old dd wanted to and we don't believe in interfering in her choices, its her body......".

I am serious and slightly sarcastic at the same time. It was just one of my first thoughts when I saw this thread. My other first thoughts being that that is depraved and wrong and the parents are irresponsible, and the society that these kids are coming from is giving them really bad messages if this is something they want to do and I am so glad not to be part of it.


----------



## User101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *be11ydancer*
I understand the controversy behind the web site but I hated that the picture was in Mothering. My 3 year old loves to look through there and find pictures of babies. But what would go through her head when she sees this picture? And she probably already saw it. She doesn't know it's meant to raise awareness of the problem. She just sees girls in suggestive clothing. Ugh. I'm going to paste something over the picture. I really didn't like seeing it in there.

I agree. I was surprised how many people mistakenly thought this was an ad. It just sort of sits on the page where an ad would be, and the caption is so small. Plus, it doesn't truly capture the message of the article, which is educating children about media messages. Kids aren't going to this web site; pedophiles are. I guess it was added in for shock value. I'm glad it was if it draws attention to the issue, but it does seem a poor piece of copy-editing.

Annette


----------



## CryPixie83

Ya know, I've worked in the adult industry and I know porn when I see it. This *is* porn! WTF is wrong with those girls' parents??? This is sick! I feel physically ill now... there's no way on Earth I would let my daughter pose in clothes like that, let alone post those pictures on the web for pedophiles, excuse me, "photographers and agents" to gawk at. I've worked in the modeling business as well, and one of the first thing I was taught was if you want to have a career, keep your clothes on!


----------



## moma justice

BARF
CRY
i am almost sorry i checked out those links
and i don't even think i could show them to dh
he is already freaked out about protecting dd in such a scary world...that might send him over the edge.,
that is totally porn
that should be illeagle
the whole family needs counseling

now when i was 13 at my bday slumbe rparty we played beauty contest....we all did our hair (we were not allowed to wear make up yet...) and we did include a swim suite contest...yes we were experimenting with growing up and looking sexy....at the end i MADE my mom take a picture of us all (we all won...LOL as we were also the judges)
now i blame our culture for this being an attractive game for us young girls to play
i blame my mom for not facilitating some spiritual and fun coming of age activities for us to enjoy
but who the F*CK would then want to post the pictures on the interent?
who?
people who want to have sex with children
that is who
PERIOD
sick O's
AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ok everyone
pray harder
pray harder
pray harder


----------



## sistermama

A couple of months ago I saw a piece on these types of sites on 20/20, Dateline or one of those. Parents are PAID for pictures of their daughters dressed and posing like that - basically everyone involved knew who it was pandering too and didn't really care because they were getting their $$$$$. Sick bastards.


----------



## BigJimSlade

Now I believe that parents should have tons of control over their children, but I can't fathom why any parent would want to place their kid in such an environment.

I've never been a fan of telling others how to raise their children, but if you don't draw a line on something like this, where would you draw the line? Very difficult subject for me, just wish the sites weren't there at all.

big Jim


----------



## User101

So... what are you all going to do about it?
I've written my representatives, and have also pointed it out to my dh, who is a pastor, because he often preaches against things like this from the pulpit (he's a great advocate for children(
Annette


----------



## Bluegrass

I opened one of those girls' sites. My dh looked over and said, "Is that Callie?' It looked just like my dd!








My god...there are some sick mfs out there.


----------



## Mamm2

uke uke


----------



## Unoppressed MAMA Q

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie*
I agree. I was surprised how many people mistakenly thought this was an ad. It just sort of sits on the page where an ad would be, and the caption is so small. Plus, it doesn't truly capture the message of the article, which is educating children about media messages. Kids aren't going to this web site; pedophiles are. I guess it was added in for shock value. I'm glad it was if it draws attention to the issue, but it does seem a poor piece of copy-editing.

Annette

ITA, i just didn't quite get it.


----------

